# Union Atlas bindings



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

JHeagz said:


> I just picked these up and on my 2nd day the piece that screws in on the back of the high back to control the angle of forward lean popped off. Any thoughts on how I could get a new one and the screw that holds it in place? Thanks!


Contact Union. They will send you a new one:thumbsup:


----------



## JHeagz (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh, and not sure if it's relevant, but I ordered them from evo


----------



## JHeagz (Oct 21, 2012)

Chef Jer said:


> Contact Union. They will send you a new one:thumbsup:


Ok, makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

JHeagz said:


> I just picked these up and on my 2nd day the piece that screws in on the back of the high back to control the angle of forward lean popped off. Any thoughts on how I could get a new one and the screw that holds it in place? Thanks!


Same thing happened on my Rome Mob bindings. Rome sent me out a replacement. This sort of design for "tool-less" forward lean adjustment is found on a variety of bindings, including Rome and Union. I am not a fan of it at all. It's a weak point in the set-up and according to Rome can come loose very easily when riding. I would rather have a set up where I'm securely adjusting forward lean with the usual #2 or #3 philips screws to hold it in place, rather than this type of tool-less mechanism that you twist and adjust to hold.

Burton and Flux seem to have better tool-less forward lean adjustment on their bindings. My Malavitas are easy to adjust and have no twist mechanism design that will inevitably come loose and separate.


----------



## JHeagz (Oct 21, 2012)

scotty100 said:


> Same thing happened on my Rome Mob bindings. Rome sent me out a replacement. This sort of design for "tool-less" forward lean adjustment is found on a variety of bindings, including Rome and Union. I am not a fan of it at all. It's a weak point in the set-up and according to Rome can come loose very easily when riding. I would rather have a set up where I'm securely adjusting forward lean with the usual #2 or #3 philips screws to hold it in place, rather than this type of tool-less mechanism that you twist and adjust to hold.
> 
> Burton and Flux seem to have better tool-less forward lean adjustment on their bindings. My Malavitas are easy to adjust and have no twist mechanism design that will inevitably come loose and separate.


Yeah, I was kind of surprised by how poorly designed that element was. It seemed like the screw was only one or two turns away from falling out. I think it popped off because the back of my binding was rubbing up against the foot rest on the lift. It wasn't too big of a deal though, I just moved the one in the back to the front binding where I need the lean a little more. I shot them an email. Hopefully they get back to me soon.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

That thing popped off because you didn't tighten it. That thing is solid if it's set up properly.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Word! This is also true with the Rome bindings. Now, the 2012 Targa forward lean adjust is a set screw and it does vibrate loose and back the forward lean off. The Blue loctite will solve the issue easily. The 2013 Targa I do believe that Rome used a slightly larger thread size for the set screw and has solved this issue.


The forward lean adjuster on my fiancees '12 madisons came off on the mountain this year. Emailed Rome and new part was shipped to us via UPS within 24 hrs:thumbsup: Most things like this can easily be solved just by contacting the manufacturer.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> Word! This is also true with the Rome bindings. Now, the 2012 Targa forward lean adjust is a set screw and it does vibrate loose and back the forward lean off. The Blue loctite will solve the issue easily. The 2013 Targa I do believe that Rome used a slightly larger thread size for the set screw and has solved this issue.


Yeah, that's exactly the problem with the '12 Mob. The forward lean has a set screw that when it comes loose is impossible to screw back in, it's too short. Hopefully they have sent me out a new longer version. Still not sold on this design though.


----------



## m0rph3us (Jan 26, 2012)

Just spent 2.5 weeks riding a new pair of Union Atlas bindings. Not wild about them to be honest. The toe ratchet on one busted after 3 days (not the first time this happened to me with Union bindings), and the ankle straps were starting to show signs of wear a bit too quickly for my liking.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

m0rph3us said:


> Just spent 2.5 weeks riding a new pair of Union Atlas bindings. Not wild about them to be honest. The toe ratchet on one busted after 3 days (not the first time this happened to me with Union bindings), and the ankle straps were starting to show signs of wear a bit too quickly for my liking.


I'd like to see this busted toe ratchet...post a pic.


----------



## m0rph3us (Jan 26, 2012)

Extremo said:


> I'd like to see this busted toe ratchet...post a pic.


Sorry, it's in the trash a few thousand miles away from me now. Initially the spring-load failed (ratchet still worked though), then the ratchet just stopped gripping altogether. Only $2 for a replacement down in the village so it wasn't the end of the world.


----------

